# German POWS from Bismarck Sinking in Longlac, Ontario



## trchilds (24 Nov 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am hoping that someone can help me with an ongoing investigation I am doing. Within our museum collection is a canoe made by a German POW from the Bismarck sinking who was interned at a workcamp at Longlac, Ontario. What I am looking for at this point is any other artifacts, paintings, diaries or other materials that will tell the story of not only the Bismarck survivors but German POWs in Ontario during the war.

I understand that the Thunder Bay Military Museum has a collection of painting by a former German POW. The email address on the website is not active. Can anyone help me with this or confirm what this museum might have. 

The Canadian Canoe Museum has the largest collection of canoes, kayaks and other watercraft in the world. Your help in this matter is sought and very much appreciated.

Sincerely,

Tom Childs

Collections Department
Peterborough Canoe Museum
Peterborough, Ontario


----------



## George Wallace (24 Nov 2008)

Do you have their address?

Thunder Bay Military Museum
Thunder Bay Armoury
317 Park Avenue
Thunder Bay,  ON   P7B 1C7

Tel:    807 343 5175
Fax:   807 344 4109

Those are somewhat dated, as  M.Q. Penny of Penny-Wright was listed as curator.

Penny-Wright
26 Manion St
Thunder Bay, ON    P7A 6Y6

Tel:   807 345 0888
Fax:   807 344 7312
pennym@air.on.ca
Latest web page:   http://www.pennys.ca/


==============================================================



Penny's 
   Last Updated: 2006-10-24  

  
  Legal Name:   Penny's of Thunder Bay Inc.  
  Operating Name:   Penny's  
   
  Mailing Address 
26 Manion St.
THUNDER BAY, Ontario
P7A 6Y6 
 Location Address 
26 Manion St.
THUNDER BAY, Ontario
P7A 6Y6 

   
  Telephone: (807) 345-0888  
  Fax: (807) 344-7312  
  Email: info@pennys.ca  
  Website URL: http://www.pennys.ca   
   

Top 
Contact Information
   
MYLES G. PENNY  
  Title:   Chief Executive Officer  
  Area of Responsibility:   Management Executive  
  Telephone:   (807) 345-0888  
  Fax:   (807) 344-7312  
  Email:   info@penny-wright.com  
   
===========================================================

Perhaps you may find some leads there.

If you contact the Organization of Miliatary Museums of Canada (OMMC) or DHH, you may find better contacts.

OMMC   http://www.ommc.ca/

DHH  http://www.forces.gc.ca/dhh/engraph/home_e.asp


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Nov 2008)

The Military Museum in T.Bay has a great (300+ pieces) collection of quite stunning art donated by a former "guest" of the Canadians along the north shore of Lk. Superior by Georg Hoegel.

If Myles Penny is no longer with the Museum, try Jack Young.  If neither of these work, PM me, and I'll dig a bit for you.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Nov 2008)

CORRECTION

From the OMMC directory:

Mailing Address: 

Thunder Bay Armoury
317 Park Avenue , Thunder Bay ON, P7B 1C7

Telephone: 1-807-343-5108
Fax: 1-807-345-2379


----------



## trchilds (25 Nov 2008)

Thank you to all the people on the forum who have responded to my email. I have contacted Myles Penny in Thunder Bay to see what they have within the museum there. I will keep you posted on how things update.

Sincerely,

Tom

Canadian Canoe Museum


----------



## foresterab (25 Nov 2008)

I would recommend also contacting Abitibi Consolidated and Bowater in Thunder Bay as many of the German POW's who were interred in NW Ont. during the war worked cutting pulp wood in camps around Thunder Bay.

Also check with Lakehead University.

Also ask at the Hoito resturant if you can catch the crowd of old loggers in there.

I'm fuzzy on the lakes but White Otter Lake near Atikoken is one of the camps that comes to mind.


----------

